# 103.23070 Craftsman Lathe



## VDUB04

Hello all,
I am new to the world of woodturning and Just picked up a Craftsman roebuck Model# 103.23070. Only one problem, (excuse my lack of proper vocab) the tailstock "chuck" ( or peice that holds the wood on ) :icon_smile: is missing. I have checked all over, sears, harbor freight, lowes, home depot. NOTHING... Looks as if this part has been dicontinued. From reading I hear Live centers are better. Can someone help me either find this part, or think of something that will work?? Thanks all Have a great day!

Brian


----------



## johnp

the live center is the one that spins.(next to the motor0. you need the complete tailstock? i have seen those on ebay.. google tail stock didn't get the expected results.. but it did return a lot of pictures... if you can get pictures of what you have someone here can find you a part number of what else you need


----------



## HLW

VDUB04 You might want to try Home Depot for the part. I used to own a Craftsman lathe ( not sure of the model #) but Home Depot sold the same lathe under the Rigid name.


----------



## VDUB04

I do not need the whole tail stock, just the peice that either looks like it has teeth on it or a sharp point that "bites" into the end of the wood. This looks like it sticks out from the tailstock. I have checked home depot, EBAY, lowes, Horbor freight all with no sucess.


----------



## bikerb422

VDU 

I have the same lathe and if you go to Woodcrafter you can get the part you need. They won't have it listed as Craftsman but just a universal one. I can check at home tonight and see what mine is. I believe it is a Morsetaper #2 . Let me look tonight.

Bruce


----------



## HLW

VDUB04, Sorry! I thought you needed the whole tail stock. If you will google Pennstateind.com, that is all they sale is turning equipment and at very good prices. Sounds like you are looking for the live tailstock center and for the head stock,that will be the drive centers. Penn State sales the tail stock center for $ 19.95 plus shipping. I've been pleased with their service and products. I'm using one of their chucks and I can't tell that the Nova was any better that I owned. Also Packard is another good place to buy turning products. Good luck.


----------



## VDUB04

OK, I will chk them out. Hiw can I tell the correct size i need. I will post some pics this afternoon or in the morning. Thanks


----------



## HLW

Just tell them when are ordering what lathe you have and they should be able to match it up. I had a Sears lathe and think it was a #1 MT(Morse Taper)? Measuring the size of hole that it fits into, is another way to get the correct one. But I still believe it's a #1 MT. Good luck.


----------



## firehawkmph

VD,
Do you have a woodcraft, rocklers, or any other store that sells lathe accessories nearby? If you do, take your tailstock off the lathe, it should either just slide off, or there may be a pin that unscrews that prevents it from sliding off, then take it to the store and match up a live center. There are only a couple different size morse tapers that most lathes use. Once you get the live center, see if you can find a turning club in your local, or at least a turner that wouldn't mind you stopping by and have him show you some lathe basics. It's much easier to get started when someone shows you first hand. Good luck,
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## VDUB04

I dont have anything of that nature in my local, but I will look elsewhere. I will try to order one from the internet. Is it a Live Center that I need for the tail stock?


----------



## firehawkmph

Yes,
A live center is what you want. It has bearings inside and spins freely. The drive center that would go into the headstock(motor end) fits snugly in the taper and drives the wood blank. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## VDUB04

Sweet, so I will go on the hunt for a #1 MT Live center. Thanks Guys. Again, I will post some pics of the lathe this afternoon. :icon_smile:


----------



## kenbang

VDUB04 said:


> Sweet, so I will go on the hunt for a #1 MT Live center. Thanks Guys. Again, I will post some pics of the lathe this afternoon. :icon_smile:


Look on eBay for no. 1 Morse taper live center, they will all fit your machine. There is no need to spend a lot of money for one, heavy duty ones are for production machines, for spindle wood turning, a small one is preferred, and while it may support a log that is maximum size for your lathe, a larger one is advised.

There a lot of good wood turning videos online, check them out, if you haven't yet, the tips you pick up are valuable in learning how to work with your lathe.

Chunks of firewood make good raw materials, and the price is right and you can make beautiful pieces.


----------



## sherwoods12

I have the same lathe. I have attached the manual, you will find it helpful. It is a #1 MT. 
I also have a Novascroll chuck on mine. I can find the part number if you want.


----------



## Woodworker68

VDUB04 said:


> Hello all,
> I am new to the world of woodturning and Just picked up a Craftsman roebuck Model# 103.23070. Only one problem, (excuse my lack of proper vocab) the tailstock "chuck" ( or peice that holds the wood on ) :icon_smile: is missing. I have checked all over, sears, harbor freight, lowes, home depot. NOTHING... Looks as if this part has been dicontinued. From reading I hear Live centers are better. Can someone help me either find this part, or think of something that will work?? Thanks all Have a great day!
> 
> Brian


Brian you may have solved this by now but anyways. 
I have this lathe also. I have inherited it from my father who inherited it from his father. My live center was seized up. You need a Morse taper 1 live center. You can get one on Amazon for $30 bucks. The other side uses the piece with the teeth which connects to the drive wheel and motor. 


VDUB04 said:


> Hello all,
> I am new to the world of woodturning and Just picked up a Craftsman roebuck Model# 103.23070. Only one problem, (excuse my lack of proper vocab) the tailstock "chuck" ( or peice that holds the wood on ) :icon_smile: is missing. I have checked all over, sears, harbor freight, lowes, home depot. NOTHING... Looks as if this part has been dicontinued. From reading I hear Live centers are better. Can someone help me either find this part, or think of something that will work?? Thanks all Have a great day!
> 
> Brian


----------

